# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - January 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2009)

More from MSM on " Laser Optical Countermeasures Against Threat Environment Scenarios (LOCATES), " shared with the usual disclaimer...

*Navy studying ways to protect ships from laser-guided threats*
CHRIS LAMBIE, Halifax Chronicle-Herald, 2 Jan 09
Article link

The military’s research arm is planning to spend $3.5 million demonstrating new technology that aims to protect warships from laser-assisted threats in harbours and coastal regions.

Those include sensors that can detect and track lasers as well as counter the threats to navy ships presented by weapons such as laser-guided bombs and missiles.

The threat has been on the horizon for a decade, said Eric Lerhe, a retired naval commodore living in Dartmouth.

"But it’s only when we got into the littorals (or coastal regions) that these short-range systems became of concern, and is it ever of concern," said Mr. Lerhe, now a research fellow at Dalhousie University’s Centre for Foreign Policy Studies.

Due to the curvature of the earth, a shoulder-fired, laser-guided missile could be used against a warship from a distance of 11 kilometres, he said.

"If the guy is low down at the water firing from a small boat, he can effectively shoot at a frigate-size target about seven miles away," Mr. Lerhe said.

"Ship-killing missiles" provide "a very sound reason for getting all the countermeasures possible," he said.

Laser-guided bombs and missiles are now common among western militaries, Mr. Lerhe said.

"How many of those are held by the opposition? I don’t know. And how much have Russia and China copied to have (similar) systems? I suspect very much."

He pointed to laser-guided bombs that Israel has been dropping Hamas fighters in the Gaza Strip.

"They show a picture from an airplane and they drop a bomb onto the crosshairs. Guess what is at the end of the crosshairs? A laser point, and the bomb itself has a laser seeker," Mr. Lerhe said.

"If we can see it on TV happening to ground targets, well, we can sure as (the) devil count on it happening to sea-based targets." ....

_More on link_


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2009)

problem with laser detectors is that.... small but powerful laser pointers could just as likely set them off.....

IIRC, there are some sort of detectors on commercial aircraft these days to locate the source of lasers aimed at the cockpits... some success in arresting idiots who thought it would be "fun" to laze planes flying overhead


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2009)

"ACOUSTIC PROJECTOR ARRAY ELEMENTS"


> ....Defence R&D Canada (DRDC) - Atlantic has a requirement to equip the "Dragon" free-floating remote-controlled instrumented buoy with an array of acoustic sources for sonar research. This requirement is to provide the projectors for the array, and a power amplifier and matching transformers to drive the array.
> 
> Start Date: Upon contract award
> Completion Date: August 31, 2009
> ...




"Operational Test Training" at CFB Winnipeg


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) located in Winnipeg has a requirement for a firm all inclusive price for the provision of all labour, transportation, equipment, supervision, tools, materials and expenses necessary to provide Operational Test and Evaluation Project Officer Training to Canadian Forces personnel.
> 
> Training is required over four sessions being held in May & September, 2009 and May & September, 2010. Training will take place at DND Winnipeg.
> 
> The Contractor's training capacity must be sufficient to train up to 20 students per session which would include the necessary books/manuals required per session. It is recommended that the Contractor provide two facilitators to present the course for each session. Classrooms, syndicate briefing rooms, a computer with digital projector and various equipment for practical training, will be made available to the Contractor for use....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2009)

Medium Support Vehicle System (MSVS)


> ....In June 2006, the Canadian government announced its commitment to strengthen Canada's military, in part by investing in medium sized logistics trucks needed to ensure the military remains capable of effective training, supporting domestic operations and sustaining deployed forces. This Medium Support Vehicle System (MSVS) Project is one of the Canada First Defence Procurement initiatives to support the Canada First Defence Strategy. It will enable the Canadian Forces to replace the existing Medium Logistic Vehicle Wheeled truck fleet.
> 
> 1.2    As part of the Project, the Canadian Forces have a requirement to replace the current fleet of Standard Military Pattern (SMP) medium lift trucks and trailers. This procurement will include the acquisition of a fleet of up to 1500 SMP vehicles, up to 150 armour protection systems kits, and 300 load handling system (LHS) trailers, plus options for additional quantities. This fleet will comprise three variants: cargo, cargo with crane, and cargo with load handling system....




Ultra 16 Channel Sonobuoys


> ....DRDC Atlantic has a requirement to purchase two (2) Ultra 16 Channel Sonobuoys equipped with GPS. This requirement is the only GPS Decoder for the Ultra (USSI) AN/SSQ53F Sonobuoy which will be used to conduct DRDC Atlantic's Sonobuoy Research program on behalf of the Canadian Forces. This GPS Decoder is required for an upcoming sea trial.
> 
> This upgraded version of the 90028A-801 is the same version as previously delivered to DRDC in 2007 and is used with Multiplexed Uplink GPS equipped AN/SSQ - 53F and AN/SSQ - 62E Sonobuoys manufactured by Undersea Sensor Systems Inc. (USSI).  The design has been improved to support either 33.5 Khz or 45 Khz GPS subcarriers. The 33.5 Khz carrier is used during DIFAR, DICASS, CSO, and CO operation. The 45 Khz subcarrier is used during Extended CO operation only. The Extended CO mode was added to all Q53F/GPS sonobuoys manufactured by USSI after January 1, 2006....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2009)

"REFINING EXPERIMENTAL PLATFORM"


> ....The Department of Research and Development (DRDC Toronto) in conjunction with CMC electronics has developed an experimental platform named TDOT (Testbed for Distributed Operational Teams) task performance for analysis of networked experimental teams.  The platform is a mid-fidelity simulation of a fictional expeditionary operation. Players currently man four operator positions and must record, respond to, and plan based on both simulated actions occurring in the simulation, as well as the actions and communications of other players....




"Modular Two Storey Office Building, DHTC, Richmond, Ontario"


> ....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment and insurance for the construction of a modular style two storey office building with basement for 40maximum personnel, including the provision of structural support system to carry structural an ancillary loads. External connection of services to include potable water, power, sewer; and telecommunications pathways. All other services will be as required by codes and regulations....




"CF 5 Aircraft Mounting, DRDC Toronto, Ontario"


> ....DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #DC83872– CF 5 Aircraft Mounting, DRDC Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment design/engineering required to carry out the mounting of CF 5 Aircraft in accordance with contract documents....




"Musical Instruments (for) Royal Winnipeg Rifles Band and 1 Canadian Air Division Band"


> ....The Department of National Defence, Royal Winnipeg Rifles Band and 1 Canadian Air Division Band in Winnipeg, Manitoba have requirements for Musical Instruments and on-site tuning and maintenance servicing six (6) months after purchase, as detailed herein for delivery on or before March 31, 2009....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2009)

"Design Consulting Services – Renovation of RCR Museum, ASU London, Ontario"


> ....In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines and the professional association(s) of the province of Ontario, DEFENCE Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide professional services for the proposed project which will be located at ASU London, Ontario....




"Satellite Tool Kit (STK)"


> ....DRDC Atlantic has a requirement for a Satellite Tool Kit (STK) software environment. The satellite tool kit will be in support of a Mission Planning tool, the deliverable of a DRDC Technology Demonstrator Project (TDP). STK is a unique software product  ideally suited to providing real-time solutions to the 4-dimensional problems of platform inter-visibility and interaction. STK is the only commercially available software platform that can meet the requirement.
> 
> Delivery Point: FOB Destination Dartmouth, NS
> Delivery Date: As soon as possible, On or before March 31, 2009....




"Translation Services for the Assistant Deputy Minister (Infrastructure and Environment) (ADM (IE)"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the provision of translation services supporting the Assistant Deputy Minister (Infrastructure and Environment) (ADM (IE)....




_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2009)

"Provision of Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) Services, Kosovo Force (KFOR)"


> ....Title:
> Provision of Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) Services, Kosovo Force (KFOR), Film City, Pristina, Kosovo
> 
> Deadline:
> ...




"Provision of Depot Infrastructure for Deployable HQ Assets in Support of CJTF"


> ....Title:
> Provision of Depot Infrastructure for Deployable HQ Assets in Support of CJTF
> 
> Deadline:
> ...




"Development and Delivery of Increment 1 of Air Command and Control Information Services (Air C2IS)"


> ....Title:
> Development and Delivery of Increment 1 of Air Command and Control Information Services (Air C2IS)
> 
> Deadline:
> ...




"TRAINING EQUIPMENT"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement to supply and deliver the following training equipment:
> 
> 1. Proving Barrel Containment System QTY - 32
> 
> ...



More on links, attachments


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2009)

You may have seen it first on Army.ca here more than a month ago.

Shared with the usual disclaimer....

Canadian army seeks bullets for Soviet guns
Ammo likely for Afghan weapons, experts say
Allan Woods, Toronto Star, 9 Jan 09
Article link

OTTAWA–The military is looking for more than 2 million rounds of ammunition for Soviet guns, a curious purchase experts say appears destined for the weapons of Afghan soldiers under the charge of the Canadian army in Kandahar.

The Department of National Defence wants to buy more than 1 million bullets compatible with the Afghan National Army's main rifle, the AK-47, which was first designed by Mikhail Kalashnikov in 1947 and adopted by the Soviet military two years later.

The Canadian military is also seeking 600,000 rounds that are compatible with a PK mounted machine gun, another weapon in the Afghan army's arsenal, and 150,000 9mm bullets designed for Soviet-made Makarov and Stechkin pistols, according to documents outlining the proposed purchase.

"We certainly don't use them," Senator Colin Kenny, chair of the Senate committee on defence and national security, said of the ammunition sought. "I could see us making them available to kandaks (Afghan battalions)."

The procurement comes as the Canadian mission in Kandahar is set to shift from combat fighting to mentoring and training Afghan soldiers to take up front line duties.

The Canadians now have four Afghan infantry battalions under the supervision of military mentoring teams. Except for a donation of 2,500 surplus Canadian rifles in December 2007, no one contacted by the Star yesterday had ever heard of the Canadian military bankrolling war supplies for the Afghans.

"I don't think that's an unreasonable thing to have if you're training a number of kandaks and you expect them to be equipped," Kenny said. "One thing we know for sure is that the Afghans don't have any money to buy them themselves."

The Department of National Defence did not respond to a request for information on the proposed purchase yesterday, and the documents state only that the ammunition is destined for two military depots in Saskatchewan and Ontario.

Ottawa estimates the cost of the bullets at more than $1.7 million, and retired military officials say it would not take long to fire off 2 million rounds of ammunition with the high-tempo training regime in southern Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2009)

"Ku-Band Satcom Services for ground satellite terminals in support of the Canadian Forces Operations in Afghanistan"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of Ku-Band Satcom Services for ground satellite terminals in support of the Canadian Forces Operations in Afghanistan. Is is intended to result in the award of a contract for 1 year, plus 3 6-months irrevocable options allowing Canada to extend the term of the contract....




"Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) Consulting psychiatrist" for Ste.Anne's Hospital in Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue, Quebec


> .... Renewal of a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for a Consulting Psychiatrist Service for Ste.Anne's Hospital in Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue, Quebec. Call-ups will be placed on an as-and-when requested basis at the date of issue to March 31st, 2011 .... The National Centre for Operational Stress Injuries (NCOSI) was established at Ste.Anne's Hospital for Canadian Forces members, veterans and their families as part of the national mental health strategy launched in July 2002 by Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) in partnership with National DEFENCE. Its mission, in cooperation with its partners, is to ensure the development, delivery and coordination of mental health clinical services, and to contribute to the advancement and transmission of knowledge and practices in the area of clinical services, particularly in relation to operational stress injuries. These services are based on best practices and are integrated into a continuum of VAC services and provided across the country....




"Provision of Meeting Rooms, Accommodations and Meals for the 37th Line Trade Seminar"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND), Director Information Management Technologies, Products and Services (DIMPTS) is organizing the 37th Line Trade Seminar and Tasking Meeting for members from bases across Canada. The seminar provides an opportunity for all DIMTPS attendees to discuss telecommunication cable infrastructure and networks projects to be implemented within the current fiscal year .... DIMPTS has a requirement for the provision of meeting facilities, accommodations and meals to host the 37th Line Trade and Tasking Meeting. The proposal dates for this event are 22-26 February or 1 5 March 2009 .... In addition, the seminar is attended by telecommunication industry representatives who use this opportunity to display newest equipments and materials and to discuss technological trends.  This seminar will be held at a location outside the City of Ottawa, Ontario and the City of Gatineau Québec, but within one hundred and fifty (150) kilometres from the Ottawa International Airport or outside the City of Montreal, Québec, but within one hundred and fifty (150) kilometres from the Montreal-Trudeau Airport ....




"OUTDOOR PATIO FURNITURE"


> ....The Department of National DEFENCE, Halifax, Nova Scotia has a requirement for the supply and delivery of thirty-six(36) each of Outdoor Patio Furniture, Whole Home/MD Sonoma Sling Style Tile Top 5 Piece High Dining Series or "equivalent".
> 
> Delivery: 31 March 2009....




_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2009)

"Leopard 2 A6M- Spare Parts"


> ....Line1, 1015-12-192-1621, 103977394 LOCK
> 
> Line2, 1015-12-192-1621, 103977391 LOCK
> 
> ...




"Development of trivalent vaccine against biological weapon agents of alphaviurses"


> ....Studies from DRDC Suffield showed that an adenovirus-vectored vaccine against the alphaviral threat agent of western equine encephalitis virus is fast acting and requires only single dose vaccination. All these studies were peer-reviewed and published in top-tiered journals - Vaccine or Virology. Now that the proof-of-concept has been completed, this is the critical stage of development in moving a vaccine from the laboratory and into advanced (pre-clinical) development. The proposed project will follow a pre-clinical development path using GLP and GMP processes as required by the US FDA and Health Canada BGTD. The demonstration of the concept has also been independently validated and patented by allied partner DSTL, UK. DRDC has filed domestic & international patent applications which will form the basis of licensing negotiations with potential industrial partners....




"Thermoplastic Elastomeric"


> ....Defence Research and Development Canada - Suffield (DRDC-S) have had many previous contracts with Polymer Engineering Co Ltd (PEC) in which a body of knowledge and expertise has been developed to produce thermoplastic material from polyamide (Nylon) and butyl rubbers using a reactive extrusion technique.  These contracts were successful in producing thermoplastic materials that were resistant to chemical warfare agent penetration and re-emission while providing moderate physical strength and properties. Furthermore, these contracts have provided an opportunity to extend this work to materials and articles that may be integrated into chemical protect clothing and equipment .... *The objective of the proposed contract is to develop thermoplastic elastomers materials to which an ability to self-decontaminate chemical and biological agents has been added....*




Extension to "Synthesis of tetrazine derivatives" tender to 28 Jan 09 - Original MERX posting here.

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2009)

"TEST DUMMY" for Downsview


> ....DEFENCE Research Development Canada (DRDC) requires the supply and delivery of a non-instrumented Hybrid3, item #: 420-0000,10 Year Old Dummy. Must be tested and certified to meet the North American AnthropomorphicTest Dummy Standard (ATDS), at Downsview, Ontario.  No substitutes will be accepted.  Delivery is requested ASAP but must be completed no later than 31 March 2009....




"Shock-induced solid-phase reaction in metallic nano-composites" (What happens to certain solids when they're subject to, say, high-speed, high-energy impact?)


> ....The possibility of a shock-induced reaction in the solid phase appeared in the 1950's and gave rise to a large body of work in the former Soviet Union, with reports of many intriguing phenomena by Enikolopian, Batsanov, and notable others. In the 1980's, this area began to grow in the United States, resulting in advances in solid-state chemistry under high-pressure shock loading down to microscopic scales involving defect mechanisms.  Shock-induced inorganic solid-state reactions have been found at microsecond timescales in various metal-sulphur mixtures (e.g. Sn-S) and inter-metallics (e.g. Al-Ni). The reaction mechanisms are not yet clear but are believed to be driven by abnormally high atomic or molecular mobility resulting from shock deformation and particle interactions rather than shock compression heating. Gas-less detonation properties have also been predicted theoretically using Hugoniot analysis and numerical modeling for selected mixtures involving various metal powders such as Al, Ti, Zn, Mn, and Ni....




"Snowmobile Rental" for Resolute, NV


> ....Requirement: To provide the Rental and Maintenance of 36 Snowmobiles and supply gazoline and diesel oil to the Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Base Trenton in Resolute Bay, Nunavut, for the period from 02 March 2009 to 19 March 2009 as per the Statement of Requirement at Annex "A" of the solicitation document....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2009)

"Green Targets"


> ....CFB Gagetown deploys scrapped vehicles such as Tank Chassis/Hulls or APC Chassis as hard targets throughout the various impact areas. The use of these materials poses environmental concerns related to energetic contamination; they have limited life, which creates disposal problems and are very time consuming to clear of UXO. Based on their limited life span, these types of targets are not cost effective; therefore, alternate target systems are required .... The requirement is to deploy hard targets, which is an environmentally responsible alternative to those offered by the deployment of surplus vehicles. The following are advantages identified from both an environmental and operational perspective:
> a.    Ease of placement and/or re-deployment
> b.    Ability to declare the target explosive free with minimum effort
> c.    Repairable
> ...



_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2009)

"Off-axis parabolic mirror"


> ....The off-axis parabolic mirror is to be integrated in a portable terahertz (THz) stand-off setup for the remote detection and identification of chemical products. The THz radiation detected will range between 0.1 THz to 10 THz....




"In Vivo Simulation of Meta-Organizational Shared Decision Making"


> ....incidents that begin with a single response within a single jurisdiction may rapidly expand to multidisciplinary, multi-jurisdictional incidents requiring significant additional resources and operational support.  Whether for incidents where additional resources are required or are provided from different organizations within a single jurisdiction or outside the jurisdiction, or for complex incidents with national implications (such as an emerging infectious disease or a bioterrorism attack), the effective decision making requires a flexible core mechanism for coordinated and collaborative incident management....




"Ski Training" near Edmonton


> ....For the provision of downhill ski training, inclusive of all equipment rentals, ski passes, and ski instruction to Department of National Defence, Edmonton, Alberta. All training must take place within four hours driving distance of Garrison Edmonton.  The period of the contract is from February 27, 2009, to April 05, 2009....




"LIGHT,UTILITY,VEHICULAR" (various knives & blue wpn EIS for PWGSC)


> ....Line5, GSIN:N6220, SK-AC-SHOCKNIFE SK-2 ACADEMY PACKAGE,
> Quantity:1, Unit of Issue:Each, Delivery Dates:See Herein
> 
> Line11, GSIN:N1095, NSN:1095123613908, 103926463 KNIFE,COMBAT,
> ...



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2009)

"Construct Targets for Exercise Desert RAM 09, CFB Suffield, Alberta"


> ....DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – SD089919 – Construct Targets for Exercise Desert RAM 09, CFB Suffield, Alberta
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to fabricate eight foot by eight foot wooden panels....




"CBRN SWIMMER ASSAULT ENSEMBLE"


> ....The Contractor is required to provide the Department of National Defence with:
> 
> - Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear (CBRN) swimmer assault ensemble
> - Course Syllabus, Lesson Plan, Student Training document, in the contractor's format,
> ...




"New Substances Notification (NSN) for use of biological agent simulants"


> ....Defence Research & Development Canada - Suffield has a requirement to document new substances notification (NSN) for use of biological agent simulants at a field test facility
> 
> Historically, DRDC Suffield has used a field test site for the release of biological agent simulants in aerosol form for the testing of biological detectors, triggers, and collectors.  Recent discussions have indicated the need for New Substances Notification to reflect the current regulatory framework.
> 
> The objective is to conduct and document a New Substances Notification for the use and release of biological agent simulants at the field test facility, plus two other new field sites. This will permit continued use of the site for testing of military and domestic first responder equipment in an operationally relevant environment....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2009)

"MILITARY RESEARCH"


> ....*Defense Research and Development Canada (DRDC) have a requirement to retain the services of a contractor who will conduct Research and Development in the area of hearing conservation. The objective of this contract is to evaluate the utility of implementing advanced communication technologies during active combat.*
> 
> The initial resulting contract will be for a period from contract award to March 31, 2009 with an option to extend the term of the contract by up to two (2) additional one year periods.
> 
> The ceiling price for this project is $85,000.00 (GST extra) and the basis of selection will be the responsive bid with the highest number of points within the point rated criteria....




"Drapes & Rods"


> ....To supply and install drapes and rods in various sizes and fabrics for the Department of National Defence on board the HMCS Algonquin, at CFB Esquimalt, PO Box 17000 Station Forces, Victoria, BC, V9A 7N2....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2009)

"Whisper Series Products - ACAN"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the acquisition of up to 11 Whisper Vx900 units to be used in its satellite network system. The proposed contract will be from date of award for a period of one year with a one-year warranty.  All equipment is to be delivered to Ottawa .... The Department of National Defence (DND) provides deployed network connectivity to operations utilizing dedicated satellite links. The Canadian Special Operations Forces (CANSOFCOM) has a requirement for Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) hardware appliances that are SCIP compliant to provide secure voice communications and to support end-to-end secure voice communications over the CANSOFCOM satellite network....



_- edited to add updated page IAW comments below (thanks folks!) -_


----------



## dapaterson (20 Jan 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "Whisper Series Products - ACAN"



Posted on Jan 20th.  Delivery due on Jan 20th.  Closes on Feb 4th.

Methinks things are a bit out of whack...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Posted on Jan 20th.  Delivery due on Jan 20th.  Closes on Feb 4th.
> 
> Methinks things are a bit out of whack...



They have since modified it dapaterson.



> Dates
> Published
> Revised 2009-01-20
> Closing 2009-02-04 02:00 PM Eastern Standard Time EST



But in the body of the text it still states: PERIOD OF CONTRACT

All items must be delivered no later than Jan. 20, 2009.
Maintenance service shall be done for a one (1) year period
after receipt of items required.


----------



## GAP (20 Jan 2009)

That just means it was a formality only....the goods/services have been decided/received/accepted.................


----------



## McG (20 Jan 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> That just means it was a formality only....the goods/services have been decided/received/accepted.................


I hope not.  While an ACAN (Advance Contract Award Notice) is a process in which we're  pretty only a preselected company can provide for the requirement, there are still regulations on minimum duration that things must be posted.  If these minimum times were not met & other potential bidders complain they could have met the requirements, well there are various complaint boards & tribunals (depending on dollar value & a few other factors) which can mandate DND to re-compete (and thus pay twice even if we only purchase once).

... and even worse from the perspective of those directly involved, the financial administration act can make government employees (and CF members) personally responsible for funds committed without proper approvals or outside the regulation channels.  

... but I can't see something as botched as an after-the-fact ACAN getting through PWGSC.  They are far too pedantic & risk averse.


----------



## GAP (20 Jan 2009)

I don't claim any familiarity with the process, but sometime there is equipment/services that are only available from one supplier. It's not the proper way to do it, but this way at least it's CYA .........


or...................it may just be a typo.............


----------



## McG (20 Jan 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> I don't claim any familiarity with the process, but sometime there is equipment/services that are only available from one supplier.


I do have familiarity with the process.  An ACAN is one way to get equipment/services of which were are largely confident that only one supplier can meet requirement.  An ACAN posted after the fact is not permitted within the process and (as I stated) it could potentially put the government on the hook to pay twice.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2009)

"VITAL SIGN MONITOR"


> ....The Department of National Defence - Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Toronto, has a requirement for the supply, delivery of:
> Qty: (16) Wireless Vital Sign Detection Systems, consisting of a wireless vital signs monitor and core temperature pills.
> 
> The wireless vital signs monitor must meet the following capability and functionality:
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2009)

"Snowshoes"


> ....Requirement
> Procurement of 260 pairs of strong snowshoes (10" wide, 36" long) to be delivered to the Canadian Ranger Patrol Group, from the Department of National DEFENCE located in St-Jean-Richelieu (Quebec)....




"ANTI-FOG WIPES"


> ....For the purchase of anti-fogs wipes for use with chemical
> DEFENCE respirators for the
> Department of National DEFENCE.
> 
> ...



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2009)

Helmet cameras/wireless microphones


> ....
> Item # 1 104015307 Microphone Wireless, P5965-20-A0B1712
> UHF Wireless System including a
> camera-mountable receiver and plug-in
> ...




"Design Consulting Services for Supporting Infrastructure for Polar Epsilon Joint Space-Based Wide Area Surveillance and Support" - CF Backgrounder on Polar Epsilon


> ....Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from Design Consulting Services for Supporting Infrastructure for Polar Epsilon Joint Space-Based Wide Area Surveillance and Support (Masstown, NS and Aldergrove, BC) ....  The purpose of this request for abbreviated proposals is to select one (1) qualified firm who will then sign an Agreement with DCC ....  The estimated construction cost for this Project is $500K for the Masstown, NS site and $400K for the Aldergrove, BC .




Improving thermal hyperspectral imagery


> ....DRDC Valcartier has worked during previous years on the understanding of the phenomenology related to hyperspectral imagery and on the development of related algorithms. In this field, thermal hyperspectral imagery acquired in the Long Wave Infrared band (LWIR, from 8 to 12 microns) and in the Mid wave infrared band (MWIR, from 3 to 5 microns) constitute an important subject. The aim of this project is to produce validated algorithms for atmospheric correction of thermal hyperspectral imagery.  At the end of the project, DRDC-Valcartier will possess the complete methods to obtain the temperature and the emissivity from hyperspectral images acquired in the LWIR and MWIR bands with the use of only data coming from the images and a minimum of external data....




"Forward Looking Infrared Imagery Collection System"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) - Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC) has a requirement for a single Forward Looking Infrared Imagery Collection System in order to support Operational Test and Evaluation and Countermeasure Development and Validation. The purpose of this Letter of Interest (LOI) is to invite industry to review the Statement of Work (SOW) and propose solutions to help further develop the requirements....


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2009)

"REFIT OF HMCS IROQUOIS"


> ....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a refit of HMCS IROQUOIS, an IROQUOIS Class Destroyer based in Halifax, Nova Scotia. It is anticipated that the refit work will commence April, 2010 with a completion date of December, 2010. Issuance of the Invitation to Tender (ITT) is scheduled for August 2009 .... Vessel transfer costs will apply to all bids for evaluation purposes.  In accordance with the 1996 Shipbuilding Procurement Policy and provided adequate competition exists, the sourcing strategy relating to this procurement will be restricted to companies in Eastern Canada area that include the following regions: Atlantic Canada, Quebec and Ontario....




"Technical and Management Support for the Development of the Soldier System Technology Roadmap"


> ....A Contractor is needed to manage the development of the Soldier System Technology Roadmap (SS TRM) supporting the Canadian Forces Soldier Modernization Program (SMP). The experience and services required will include: an in-depth knowledge of the TRM process, aligned with extensive experience in developing TRMs; overall guidance, direction and encouragement of stakeholder groups to advance the SS TRM agenda; the facilitation of a series of meetings and workshops with various subsets of stakeholder groups (industry; government; research organizations; and academia); and the writing of the resulting TRM report....




"Engineering Expertise, DRDC Suffield, AB"


> ....Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta, has a requirement to have expert, relevant engineering advice and knowledge available for the duration of the Inhalation Exposure Facility (IEF) design, construction, and commissioning project to ensure the client users have, in the end, a suitable and useable IEF Facility (suite). The requirement is also to act as the owner's agent during design and construction of the IEF Facility. The period of the contract of from Date of Award to March 31, 2011. The requirement is limited to Canadian goods and services....




"OPTICAL TRACKING SYSTEM"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND) - Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC) has a requirement for an Optical Tracking System in order to support Operational Test and Evaluation (OT&E) and Countermeasure Development and Validation (CMD&V). The purpose of this Letter of Interest (LOI) is to invite industry to review the Statement of Work and propose solutions to help further develop the requirements....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2009)

"Anaesthetized Swine Model"


> ....Defence Research and Development Canada - Suffield (DRDCS) has developed a fully instrumented anaesthetized swine model that they have used extensively in both research and training efforts. Initial efforts using this animal model focused exclusively on issues involving chemical warfare (CW) agents. However, due to recent circumstances the Canadian Forces have become increasingly interested in non-NBC(nuclear biological chemical) casualty care. Blood loss is well known as being the primary causal factor in battlefield mortality, and hypovolemic shock adversely impacts the medical treatment of casualties in a variety of ways that are not well understood.  The objective is for the development of a model of hypovolemic shock using swine....




"General Dynamics Radio Equipment"


> ....The Government of Canada intends to contract with General Dynamics C4 Systems, of Scottsdale, Arizona, USA; on behalf of the Canadian Department of National Defence (DND), located in Greenwood, Nova Scotia. The contract will be for the supply of:  URC-200 transceivers, PTSH-104 amplified remote transmitter, UAC-100 power supplies, and UEC-220 remote control unit. The quantity to be supplied is ten of each unit. DND indicate these radio units are already used by mission personnel, and current training is based on these radios. DND indicate that these units are also known to repair personnel, allowing them to perform repairs and maintain these delivered units. Commonality between these and existing units is essential to DND, for mission
> execution and sustainability reasons. Delivery is to be to Greenwood, on or before 31 Mar 2009....




"LITERATURE REVIEW (GUI)"


> ....Defence R&D Canada (DRDC) - Atlantic has a requirement for: a literature review of the state of the art for a Graphical User Interfaces (GUI) for a series of oil quality monitoring sensors for shipboard equipment and recommendations as to the best available system(s) and an approach to developing and/or implementing such a system for shipboard equipment.  The desired GUI should be able to acquire and correlate data from various sensors monitoring the running parameters and oil condition of shipboard equipment (i.e. Propulsion diesel engines, diesel generators) and display the data in a format which can be easily read and interpreted by ships staff. A GUI should also be able to correlate data received from the sensors and based on predetermined parameters provide a snapshot of the current state of the equipment along with direction as to the most probable maintenance action that will be needed....


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2009)

Highlights mine......

"Military Resilience Training Program Video"


> ....This request for proposal (RFP) is required by 5 Area Support Group (5 ASG) of the Department of National Defence (DND) / the Canadian Forces (CF) for the production of an audiovisual document intended for use as a pedagogical tool during the post-deployment phase of the Military Resilience Training Program (MRTP). *This programme will contribute to increase military resilience at this critical time in the deployment cycle. To achieve this objective, the video will illustrate how operational stress is perceived in the military community at this particular time in the deployment cycle, and the efforts that must be made to heal stress injuries, including recourse to professional mental health services, using the example of a mission in Afghanistan. This forty-minute training production will be produced as a pilot-project and in French language only.*
> 
> MAXIMAL FINANCING
> For the needs of this RFP, the bidder is asked to provide a detailed costs estimate not to exceed $115,000 for the production of this project. Bids valued in excess of this amount will be considered non-responsive....




"AUGMENTED REALITY HEAD-MOUNT SYSTEM"


> ....Defence Research and Development Toronto (DRDC Toronto) requires an augmented reality head-mount system stereo display system with all associated hardware and software necessary to process and display mixed content to further develop the display systems currently used by DRDC's Helicopter Deck Landing Simulator (HDLS) to provide a means for visually combing real and computer-generated images in real time (augmented reality).  This need arises from the duties of the Landing Safety Officer and hoist operator, in that they must simultaneously interact with both the physical world (e.g. control panel and levers at the LSO station) and the virtual world (the virtual helicopter and ship deck). Currently, the Landing Safety Officer module operates on a commercial off-the-shelf Linux-based PC hardware and several fully- occluded Head-Mounted Display System (HMDs) are available for use. If the contractor can fit or  adapt their proposed solution to one of these displays then the bidder need not include one in their proposal, as detailed in Annex A of the Request for Proposal document.
> 
> It is requested the work be completed as soon as possible, but must be completed no later than 31 March 2009....




"Large Straw Bales - Suffield, Alberta"


> ....The Department of National Defence (DND), Edmonton, Alberta requires the supply, delivery and off-loading of 3600 large round straw bales to up to seven (7) different locations within the Department of National DEFENCE, Suffield Training Area in Alberta, in accordance with the terms and conditions contained in the Request for Proposal (RFP).  Staggered delivery dates are acceptable.  Successful contractor must provide a forklift or tractor for the offloading of the bales.
> 
> Delivery:  Delivery is requested by April 6, 2009....




_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2009)

"Nanoclay Study, AB"


> ....This is an exlporatory study that will use the knowledge from Defence Research and Development Canada - Suffield's previous work on selectively permeable membranes, and current work on hybrid nanocomposite polymers, to investigate the dispersion and exfoliation of nanoclay in hydrophilic polyether block amides and hydrophilic polyurethanes....




"Instructor for Army Operations Course"


> ....This is a requirement for a Contractor to provide one instructor for the Department of National Defence, Canadian Land Force Command and Staff College (CLFCSC) in Kingston, Ontario. The instructor is required from April 6 to June 30 2009 to replace a permanent member of the Augmentee Directing Staff (DS) while deployed on operations....




"Deployable Targetry System"


> ....Supply and deliver one (1) deployable target system, electric/autonomous with at least 8 mechanisms, that can be installed in the live-fire shoothouse (a building composed of four structures, ten by ten feet each) of the training areas at the Department of National Defence Valcartier Garrison.  The Department of National Defence, Valcartier Garrison, Quebec, considers the company Wolverine Supplies, Box 729, Virden, Manitoba, Canada, the exclusive authorized Canadian representative of Theissen Training Systems GmbH, Schuchardstr.3, Düsseldorf, 40595. Germany, the sole supplier....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2009)

"Modular payload for rapid seabed assessments aboard Kingston-class ships"


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) requires a mission-specific payload module be developed for use aboard DND's Kingston-class Maritime Coastal DEFENCE Vessels. This module will allow DND to conduct rapid seabed assessment surveys. The contractor is required to develop a design, based on ISO containerization standards, that will package and integrate pre-existing equipment into a transportable payload module. Development of an acceptable design is intended to result in allowing an optional phase which would have the contractor fabricate, integrate, test, deliver, and commission the payload module .... Bid evaluation will be based on point rated evaluation criteria.  The responsive bid, within the current funding limitation of $50,000.00, applicable taxes extra, for the currently funded work, with the highest total overall points will be recommended for award of a contract....




"AIRFIELD SITING AND MODELING SOFTWARE"


> ....On behalf of the Department of National DEFENCE, Public Works & Government Services Canada (PWGSC) intends to enter into a sole source contract with Ingegneria Dei Sistemi (IDS) North America, Montreal, Quebec, for the procurement of Electromagnetic Airport Control & Survey (EMACS) software....



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Jan 2009)

Straw bales?


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jan 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Straw bales?



We haven't taught the wild horses at Suffield to cut and bale their own hay yet....but I'm sure some one is working on it...  ;D


----------



## Matt_Fisher (31 Jan 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> We haven't taught the wild horses at Suffield to cut and bale their own hay yet....but I'm sure some one is working on it...  ;D



Straw isn't any good for horses from a nutritional standpoint, and most horses (save those that are on the verge of starvation) won't eat the stuff.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2009)

Straw

Unless we've started thatching roofs, possibly:



> * Erosion control
> o Burned area emergency response
> o Ground cover
> o In-stream check dams


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

I've seen them use the stuff in gagetown after doing work to the underground infastructure on base proper and also after clearing the brush on the sides of the MSR's.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jan 2009)

My bad, I thought straw was just what the MERX guys called it, when it may have actually been hay...turns out it looks like just straw....horsies wouldn't like that...rather bland and flavourless.


----------



## kkwd (31 Jan 2009)

In the full document it says GSINS N8710: FORAGE AND FEED. I don't think they would have landscape straw under that category. Maybe somebody made a mistake and ordered the wrong thing, no, that could never happen.


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> In the full document it says GSINS N8710: FORAGE AND FEED. I don't think they would have landscape straw under that category. Maybe somebody made a mistake and ordered the wrong thing, no, that could never happen.



kkwd... we're responsible for the mustangs that roam the ranges in Suffield.
not a wrong category - forage & feed is what it's needed for


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

But it says straw. That is not too useful for horses, except to sleep on.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Straw



Reply # 33

Guys.

How many of you good Recce Trained soldiers haven't noticed the bales of hay in ditches and along other areas in the Training Area used as erosion control?  Brings to light the old saying that you couldn't see the forest for the trees, or that you don't notice something right in front of your nose.


----------



## Jungle (1 Feb 2009)

Large (round) hay bales are also used to simulate obstacles and compound walls in training.


----------

